

'Interface': iPhone mockups composed on the iPhone - gojomo
http://lesscode.co.nz/interface

======
davidedicillo
Really cool application, I wanted to do something similar leveraging another
app we built.

Usually when a client ask for such a rich mockup we build it in html and then
we point an app that is a simple webview module. We use iScroll for the fix
positioning of tabbar and nav bar and jtouch for the sliding windows.

~~~
nanexcool
Do you have any links to iScroll and jtouch? I'm searching but am not finding
them.

~~~
davecardwell
<http://www.jqtouch.com/> and <http://cubiq.org/scrolling-div-for-mobile-
webkit-turns-3> perhaps?

------
jrockway
Someone should write an iPhone emulator iPhone app.

~~~
Tichy
Emulators are not allowed, remember?

